# Laser Sights



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

I have a Colt King Cobra, would like to put a laser sight on it. Any idea who makes a good laser sight for a wheel gun?

Have looked at a few at Cabelas but just not sure what I need, actually dont know that much about them.

Any help on this subject would be much appreciated.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I had a laser sight on a Ruger GP100, didnt care for it much. Something you may want to consider would be laser grips instead. (I think someone makes them for Colt revovlers.) I think I may have seen them @ Gander Mtn.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Blue Pike said:


> I have a Colt King Cobra, would like to put a laser sight on it. Any idea who makes a good laser sight for a wheel gun?
> 
> Have looked at a few at Cabelas but just not sure what I need, actually dont know that much about them.
> 
> Any help on this subject would be much appreciated.


Crimson Trace makes the best laser sights out there. They are spendy, but their Customer Service is top notch. I have lasers from CT on both my 1911 pistols and they are great for low light situations and fast target acquisition.

The nice thing about CT laser grips is that the laser is part of the grip itself. The laser is activated with a slight squeeze on the side of the grip or the front depending on the model you purchase. I prefer the front activation as it seems more natural. Also another plus is that the laser can be turned off when in storage and when in use is only activated when you squeeze the grip.

Check out their  *WEB SITE*


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I had a King Cobra years ago and wish I never sold it(youthful ignorance) I recently seen a Python Hunter for sale in the local paper, big $$$$.


----------



## NRA Guy (Nov 13, 2007)

Totally agree. Crimson Trace laser grips.....the best..


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks for the info folks.

Big V, NRA Guy -- Crimson Trace it will be, if they make a laser sight for my gun. The Crimson Trace catalog is on its way. Thanks for the link Big V.

H20 Mellon, checked the local Gander, not much in the way of laser sights, Ill keep checking other G.M stores.

Smallmouth Crazy -- I think anyone that has sold/traded firearms has at least one that they wish they never got rid of. I know for me it is many.

Thanks Guys


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Blue Pike said:


> Thanks for the info folks.
> 
> Big V, NRA Guy -- Crimson Trace it will be, if they make a laser sight for my gun. The Crimson Trace catalog is on its way. Thanks for the link Big V.
> 
> ...


Glad I could help...

Check these two places for the best price and availability on CT laser sights

Fin Feather and Fur Outfitters
652 U.S. 250
Ashland, OH 44805
419-281-2557

Sportsman's Den 
201 North Gamble St. 
(State Route 61 N)
Shelby, Ohio 44875
(419)-347-3007


----------

